# saw mill



## carl.p (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all I envy you guys in the USA. our rand to the dollar is so weak a wood mizer cost here in South Africa is about R195.000.00 it puts it out of my reach, I will have to try and find plans and build one. regards carl.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The higher end ones cost about $30,000. In the USA.


----------



## carl.p (Mar 7, 2013)

hwebb99 said:


> The higher end ones cost about $30,000. In the USA.


Hi that price is for lt10 wood mizer. carl


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Carl, Norwood has dealers in South Africa, and might be worth checking out. I've had the Norwood HD36 sawmill for three years now, and it is a tough, well-built machine. They ship it as a kit on a pallet, which would probably help with shipping costs.


----------



## FTWingRiders (Oct 15, 2013)

My dad bought one of the first LT30 wood mizers they had for sale.. maybe "82 or so. He and my mom drove out from Ma to get it. It was a great machine, cut like butter. If I had the means, there would be a new one sitting down by the barn right now.


----------



## Spin (Feb 16, 2015)

Any Idea what a 1986 LT40 with electric feed and head control with 239 hours that has been covered and in a barn for 12 years is worth?


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 26, 2014)

carl.p said:


> Hi all I envy you guys in the USA. our rand to the dollar is so weak a wood mizer cost here in South Africa is about R195.000.00 it puts it out of my reach, I will have to try and find plans and build one. regards carl.



How many rand per year does the average person make in South Africa


----------



## carl.p (Mar 7, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> How many rand per year does the average person make in South Africa


Hi it's hard to say but when you are on pension about R60,000.00 per year.carl


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I was going to suggest that you build your own. Based on the prices your quoting a build may be your best option.

Paul


----------



## carl.p (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Paul that was my thought but will need to find some plans as I have only seen those mills on this site, there are no mills any where near where I live. kind regards carl


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

There are some plans out there that sell for about $40. I think one of the places with plans is Linn Saws. You can look up Linn Band saws. They also sell parts to build. I am in the process of building one, but with no plans. I'm too cheap so I am winging it, hopefully it will all come together.

Paul


----------



## georger (Dec 3, 2014)

carl, the harbor freight mill is actually made in China, I havent gotten to use mine yet but many people that have one are happy with it, with a little time on the internet, google is your friend, I am sure you can find the manufacturer, and the Chinese are rather accomodating, most factories will sell their products directly to the user, I was recently looking at importing new dozer tracks directly from the factory, shipping and customs included total cost is about 40% what the dealers want for the same or less "aftermarket" parts, they can ship it on a slow boat, LTL in a container, you pick up at the local port even if yo are too far from the ocean, some rivers are large enough for sea freight to be delivered, still it may be worth the road trip to pick it up.

I am sure there are other models available also, this one is very basic depending on budget, you may be able to afford a bit fancier one, you mentioned pension so I asume you wont be manhandling logs, it be nice to have some hydraulics or at least a winch. some of that stuff you can add later also.

the exchange to the yen should work out better for you, short of building from scratch its a viable option


----------

